# Webseite wird nicht dargestellt



## Farisafari (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab ein dringendes Problem das ich jetzt alleine nicht in den Griff bekomme.
Ich habe für eine Kundin eine Vorab-Webseite in Dreamweaver gestaltet, hab mir vorher alles in einen Ordner bei XAMPP abgespeichert, dann einen Server in Filezilla erstellt und da alles hochgeladen, das account hatte ich schon bei funpic.de.

Jetzt wo alles hochgeladen ist, wird die Seite aber nicht im Netz dargestellt, woran könnte das liegen. Ist auch meine erste Webseite die ich hochlade...


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wird denn beim Aufruf der Seite vom Server eine HTTP-Fehlermeldung ausgeworfen? Oder wird vom Browser lediglich eine "weiße Seite" angezeigt?

Und wie lautet der Link zur Seite, um dort mal einen Blick drauf werfen zu können?

mfg Maik


----------

